# Cake Recipes



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax's Birthday is coming up (April 5th) and I want to make him a birthday cake.

Does anyone have any good recipes? I checked the recipes section and the food section and didn't find one.
And haven't really had much luck with finding one online... that and if someone here has one I'd definitely trust that it was good for Jax to eat 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I used the Banana Carob Chip cake recipe from this website. I know that other have made the Peanut Butter Delight cake before, too. The cake came out fine. It didn't taste amazing for human, but Maggie and her cousin Major (black lab) loved it. For the frosting, I used low fat cream cheese, organic banana baby food, peanut butter, a tiny bit of honey, and a tiny bit of vanilla. Again both the dogs really liked it.

Maggie loves the Dogswell treats with bananas wrapped in dried chicken. So that is why I went with the banana cake and used banana baby food in the icing.

Dog Birthday Cake Recipes


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Awwwww, Mandy. That's so sweet you're gonna make him a doggie cake for his b-day. Hope you can post pics of him with his cake when you celebrate in April. 
:chili: :aktion033: :chili: *Happy* *Birthday, Jax! * :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's the one I made Kosmo and he LOVED it!!! I'll post a pic of it below-I'm not a very talented artist though  

Peanut Butter Carrot Cake

Naturally sweet, colorful and flavorful, this cake is simple and easy to make. Great for Fall.

1 cup flour

1tsp baking soda

1/4 cup peanut butter

1/4 cup vegetable oil

1 cup shredded carrots

1 tsp. vanilla

1/3 cup honey

1 egg 

Mix flour and baking soda. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into greased 8" round cake pan and bake at 350° for 30 minutes. Let cool. Puree cottage cheese in blender for icing (use if you want-but I thought the cream cheese sounded better). Decorate with more peanut butter and carrots.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I used the Banana Carob Chip cake recipe from this website. I know that other have made the Peanut Butter Delight cake before, too. The cake came out fine. It didn't taste amazing for human, but Maggie and her cousin Major (black lab) loved it. For the frosting, I used low fat cream cheese, organic banana baby food, peanut butter, a tiny bit of honey, and a tiny bit of vanilla. Again both the dogs really liked it.
> 
> Maggie loves the Dogswell treats with bananas wrapped in dried chicken. So that is why I went with the banana cake and used banana baby food in the icing.
> 
> Dog Birthday Cake Recipes[/B]


Thank you so much for this site and the hints!

I'll have to look around 



> Awwwww, Mandy. That's so sweet you're gonna make him a doggie cake for his b-day. Hope you can post pics of him with his cake when you celebrate in April.
> :chili: :aktion033: :chili: *Happy* *Birthday, Jax! * :chili: :aktion033: :chili:[/B]


Oh I'm sure there will be lots of pics!! Thanks!!!



> Here's the one I made Kosmo and he LOVED it!!! I'll post a pic of it below-I'm not a very talented artist though
> 
> Peanut Butter Carrot Cake
> 
> ...


That's so cute!! Much better artist than I am!  
I may have to try that one, Jax would probably like it!


----------

